

FAA slaps down beer-delivering drone after YouTube video goes viral - swamp40
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/faa-puts-beer-drone-ice-article-1.1596617

======
zw123456
So guess Pot delivery in Washington and Colorado is probably out of the
question :)

------
swamp40
By what authority, I demand to know!

